# R. Lee Ermey (FMJ's Gunnery Sergeant Hartman), 1944-2018, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2018)

From Facebook ...


> Statement from R. Lee Ermey's long time manager, Bill Rogin:
> 
> It is with deep sadness that I regret to inform you all that R. Lee Ermey ("The Gunny") passed away this morning from complications of pneumonia. He will be greatly missed by all of us. It is a terrible loss that nobody was prepared for. He has meant so much to so many people. And, it is extremely difficult to truly quantify all of the great things this man has selflessly done for, and on behalf of, our many men and women in uniform. He has also contributed many iconic and indelible characters on film that will live on forever. Gunnery Sergeant Hartman of Full Metal Jacket fame was a hard and principled man. The real R. Lee Ermey was a family man, and a kind and gentle soul. He was generous to everyone around him. And, he especially cared deeply for others in need.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldTanker (15 Apr 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/15/full-metal-jacket-actor-r-lee-ermey-dies-at-age-74.html

Loved him in Full Metal Jacket. RIP.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Apr 2018)

I recall I hadn't seen him in anything for a while then those Geico commercials came out.... :rofl:    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38diGt3OMd0

RIP


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2018)

Jesus H Christ Gunny!!! RIP


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2018)

Sad to read of his passing.  The world will be a little more quieter without The Gunny to give us direction.  Thank you for all the enjoyment you gave me over the years.


----------



## Loachman (16 Apr 2018)

His first film always seems to have been forgotten: Boys in Company C.


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2018)

Loachman said:
			
		

> His first film always seems to have been forgotten: Boys in Company C.



There were some pretty good lines of his in "The Siege of Firebase Gloria".

RIP Gunny  

MM


----------



## AirDet (16 Apr 2018)

Loachman said:
			
		

> His first film always seems to have been forgotten: Boys in Company C.



Actually, his first film was Apocalypse Now. He was one of the 1st Air Cav chopper pilots. Remember the beach scene? He was an actual USMC drill sgt in the 1960s.

I had a copy of all of his "Mail Call" shows.

RIP


----------



## kkwd (16 Apr 2018)

Tough, even in death.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2Sj1FVXJMI


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Apr 2018)

AirDet said:
			
		

> Actually, his first film was Apocalypse Now. He was one of the 1st Air Cav chopper pilots.


Yup.


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Apr 2018)

RIP Gunny


----------



## BurnDoctor (16 Apr 2018)

To (hopefully accurately) quote GySgt Hartman in _FMJ_: "Marines die - that's what we're here for. But the Marine Corps lives forever. And that means YOU live forever..." RIP.


----------



## Loachman (16 Apr 2018)

AirDet said:
			
		

> Actually, his first film was Apocalypse Now. He was one of the 1st Air Cav chopper pilots. Remember the beach scene? He was an actual USMC drill sgt in the 1960s.



The Boys in Company C came out in 1978.

Apocalypse Now did so in 1979.


----------



## MarkOttawa (16 Apr 2018)

A great moment in my life was in 1976 when I was as a very junior dip at the Canadian embassy, Islamabad. One evening, at the US embassy Marine Club TGIF and fairly well done, I managed to beat the gunny in charge of the USMC guards at pool--a fine man and much better player than I. Beats all.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Apr 2018)

A fan tribute.

https://youtu.be/Bd-TB3i-ps0


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2018)

RIP Gunny

It is sad to hear of his passing.  Always loved his performances.  

Even sadder was to hear that he had been blacklisted in Hollywood for his 'Conservative' views and comments about Obama.  


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/07/05/gunnytime-host-r-lee-ermey-blackballed-from-hollywood-for-conservative-views.html


----------



## Journeyman (17 Apr 2018)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Even sadder was to hear that he had been blacklisted in Hollywood for his 'Conservative' views and comments about Obama.


Yet, even Fox acknowledges "...he alleged." 

As his career developed, he established a pretty specific actor model.  _Perhaps_  there weren't a whole lot of roles available for 72 y/o Gunny Sgts;  after all, there's no shortage of aging Ed Harris, Clint Eastwood, Gene Hackman-types to draw from.  :dunno:

:Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yet, even Fox acknowledges "...he alleged."
> 
> As his career developed, he established a pretty specific actor model.  _Perhaps_  there weren't a whole lot of roles available for 72 y/o Gunny Sgts;  after all, there's no shortage of aging Ed Harris, Clint Eastwood, Gene Hackman-types to draw from.  :dunno:
> 
> :Tin-Foil-Hat:



He's had a number of roles as a disappointed dad - Greg House's father from House MD, the Janitor's dad from Scrubs, there was one from a cop show back in the early 2000's, a few others that I can't recall the names of off the top of my head.  Disappointed dad=drill instructor or CSM in my book.

MM


----------

